# west cumbria



## katrop (Sep 17, 2018)

hi

looking or wild camping sites on the west Cumbria cost for a van - allonby/silloth

thanks in advance


----------



## Gnomus (Sep 19, 2018)

*Poi*

There are sites on the POI map that I have used, good spots near the beach. Worth being a member


----------



## Bruce H (Sep 19, 2018)

Haverigg beach, near the slipway or the car park at Silecroft beach.


----------



## Jayb (Sep 21, 2018)

*West Cumbria*

Hi there are a few larger and smaller off rd lay byes on coast rd coming down from sillily to allonby all suitable for a stay over


----------



## Mul (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome 1st poster.

Thousands of Poi's UK, France, Spain.

Few spots Allonby, Silloth way. Why not sign up and You'll get coords and lots more besides.

I'm not empowered to give all our hard earned pay for secrets away for free , can I ? 

Chrz Mul.

(A West'ish Cumbrian !)


----------

